# NEW LABELS



## rgecaprock




----------



## Hippie

I really dig this one. Good job Ramona!


----------



## MedPretzel

Very pretty!


----------



## AAASTINKIE

That is NICE, I may need some help making my blueberry wine labels, so start thinking blueberry!! 


Is that picture what it's like in Houston TEXAS??*Edited by: AAASTINKIE *


----------



## geocorn

Very nice label!!!! I may have to hire you to design some for me!


----------



## RAMROD

Here is one I threw together. Don't know why it came out fuzzy when I resized.





*Edited by: RAMROD *


----------



## Maui Joe

Nice labels!


----------



## masta

Great job on the labels!!! What are you using for software to make them?


----------



## rgecaprock

Ramrod,


That is a nice label too. I use Printshop Essentials that came as a gift with my Window XP that I've had for a couple of years. There are so many options to play with. And I bet there is a new version of it out there. I love it for everything.


Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock

CURTIS THINKS IT'S TOO BUSY. IT'S JUST DIFFERENT FROM THE OTHER ONE....GOT TO HAVE VARIETY



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock

WORKING ON THIS ONE FOR MY NEXT NON KIT...


----------



## Hippie

Very pretty. I like!


----------



## MedPretzel

Are you a graphic artist?


----------



## rgecaprock

NO MARTINA, 


JUST LIKE TO MESS AROUND WITH MY PRINTSHOP...WHATEVER YOU CAN DREAM UP YOU CAN DO....THANK YOU


RAMONA


----------



## jshuey

My most recent bottling. The picture is of Lorry, Lorraine, FR, circa 1910. This is the town where my ancestors (Ellie Le Juis, et al) were wine growers in the 1500s.


----------



## rgecaprock

Very classy....nice!!!! Ramona


----------



## MedPretzel

I like it! Gosh, so many talented people here on the forum! 





George, I think you need to have a wine-label contest for your "Ain't-it-Great August" contest!






(hint, hint!)


----------



## geocorn

Martina,


That is ONE GREAT IDEA!!!!!!!!!!






Consider it done. I will start a thread to tell people to start working on their designs.


----------



## Hippie

designs...uh...that leaves me out!


----------



## MedPretzel

Country, 





You need to apply yourself! And you have to try!





You might just get an honorable mention!


----------



## Hippie

I will honorably mention that I have zero design capability, no sense of art, and no artistic ability.


There ya go. How's that?


----------



## MedPretzel

Oh stop!





It's because you never have applied yourself. If you would spend 1/2 the time you do for your wines, you'd have a killer label to go along with your killer wine.


----------



## geocorn

I have to agree with Martina. Country, you are very creative. Some of the advice and counsel you have give to me has shown me that you have a lot going on up in that head of yours. I was told a long time ago that in order succeed, you must first be willing to fail. Give it a shot. You might surprise yourself!


----------



## Hippie

LOL hehehe


I have a family crest that I use. Does that count? Sometimes called a coat of arms. Ours is Scottish, although I have a mostly German heritage. Scottish name, German blood. Wow. How off topic is that? Anyway, I will submit that. Everyone happy now?


----------



## rgecaprock

When is the contest? Do we all get to vote? See Glenvall, the ideas are coming to the surface.


Ramona


----------



## Hippie

Maybe I should just campaign for votes!


----------



## MedPretzel

nope!





No label, no goods.


----------



## Hippie

I have a label!


----------



## MedPretzel

By the way, George, I wanted to let you know if you want any pictures that I use for your labels that you give away to your customers, please let me know. I can send them to you. 





I doubt that you have any requests for "Beet Wine Labels" or the likes of what I make, but just let me know. 





Also, I just google the pictures and get them from there. So if copyright is an issue with any of this, I don't know if it's okay. I wouldn't want you to get into some issues because of it!


----------



## geocorn

I don't know if I have a problem with copywrite issues, but I try to avoid them anyway. Since I am dealing with a local store that is trying to infringe on my "Wine Maker's Toy Store" trademark, I am respectful of others work.


----------



## Hippie

Thug for hire here.


----------



## rgecaprock

Here is one I am considering for my next country wine.


----------



## geocorn

Another wonderful label!


----------



## Bill B

Very nice label. I'd use it 





Bill


----------



## rgecaprock

I guess I have alot of time on my hands so here is another label for the Zin that is fermenting.



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## RAMROD

The buleberry label is very nice until I get to the Vinted in Houston Tx. part then I am looking for Skyscrapers in the mist. LOL






Like em both though!


----------



## rgecaprock

Ramrod,


I think you just gave me an idea






Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock

*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Hippie

Oh wow! That is a cool label!


You go girl!


----------



## RAMROD

Now that fits I like!


----------



## rgecaprock

ooops!! Hello all!


Well it is Saturday and I ususally sit down to see what I can come up with for a new label. I have them all saved and can change them any way I want. There is room for improvement in all of them but fun to do. May or may not use any of them.






*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Waldo

Very cool label. I like it. I played with it a bit and here are the results.


----------



## Waldo

And another


----------



## Waldo

Another variation


----------



## Waldo

Anf Finally


----------



## rgecaprock

Hi Waldo,





It would be fun to drink the Syrah with your rendition of the labels under a black light.



Here is another one....the picture of the wine glass is one that I took. If use this one, I'll get black capsules. 


.



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Waldo

A hold over from my Hippie days I gues hehehehe. I have about decided to use just one label for all of my wines and just change the description on the type of wine each time. Here is the label i am working on.


----------



## rgecaprock

Very nice, Waldo. What do you use to make your labels? I think you are right. It would be easier just to have one label for all. For me making the labels is as addictive as making the wine.


Ramona


----------



## Waldo

I use a combination of Print Shop and Adobe Photo. I too enjoy making the labels, or any type graphic for that matter.


----------



## rgecaprock

This is for George.


It isn't a label...more of postcard I guess. I took the picture then decided I needed to do something with it. Hope you like it!!



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Hippie

Very nice! I am way impressed!


I like the original label with the woman picking grapes, above^.


----------



## rgecaprock

Another label.........for my Syrah.



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## geocorn

Ramona,


Thanks for the label. I am sorry I did not see it sooner. It will be a wonderful addition to my custom labels. Can you email me just the background?


----------



## geocorn

Thanks to Ramona, we have a new label for our customers.


----------



## rgecaprock

George,


That looks real nice!


Ramona


----------



## Hippie

I really really like them both!


----------



## Waldo

Great labels Ramona


----------



## BottleShock

What an awesome collection of wine art in labels. I had to run out and pick up Printshop 20, and of course I am lost. Is there a wine labels category? If this has been discussed earlier and I missed it I apologize.


----------



## rgecaprock

Hi Bottleshock,


I use Printshop Essentials that came with my windows xp...there is no heading for "Wine Labels". I usually use the heading for labels in general and you can pick the sizes you want to use then add all the colors and graphics and text that you want...or add your own photos or artwork.....Is Printshop 20 a new version? I would like to get an update.


Ramona


----------



## MedPretzel

Give me the dimensions you would like to have your wine labels, and I can set up a template in Word for you and for the forum.


----------



## peterCooper

Maybe we could swap wine for labels?


----------



## peterCooper

Got bored at the office.
Here is my FIRST attempt at a label

The 'unfinished' look of the grapes is deliberate but I'd be interest in your 
reactions


----------



## rgecaprock

PeterCooper,


See you don't need to swap wine......your labelis just great....love the unfinished grapes.....nice effect.


Ramona


----------



## Waldo

Nice looking label there peter. What font were you using?


----------



## peterCooper

I used Photoshop for all the work. THe font is Herculaneum. Not one I have 
ever used before I just went through the list looking for something good.

Both the grape image and the background I googled and then messed with.

I'm encouraged enough to try out a few more.


----------



## rgecaprock

Thinking about a Chardonnay for my next one. *Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## peterCooper

Ooh, that is serously good!


----------



## peterCooper

Here is what I'm working on for the Pinot. Waiting another week or two for it 
to clear.




*Edited by: peterCooper *


----------



## MedPretzel

Love it!





Simple, yet elegant!


----------



## Cove Cottage

There is some REAL talent on this forum! Love the labels. mwm


----------



## Vaughn

My labels have all been fairly simple. 100 points to anyone who can identify where the Pino Grigio picture is from.


----------



## Angell Wine

Texas Alamo


----------



## Vaughn

Nice job, Steve! You must be from the neighborhood.


----------



## rgecaprock

Very, Very, nice labels....


Ramona


----------



## peterCooper

Simple is good. If you make the label too complicated people keep on 
looking at the lable and not drinking the wine.

I like those. Thematic too. People will know it comes from you.


----------



## Angell Wine

Pure Texan. live in Greenville about 80 east of of you. love the Alamo &amp; the North side of Fort Worth.


----------



## MedPretzel

Very nice labels. I like the "theme" too. I should think about that with my labels.









Very good job!


----------



## Vaughn

I got the name from the street I live on. We also have LOTS of oak trees around our home. We had one die this year. Neighbors came by to give us their condolences. We love our oak trees here.


Steve,what is it about North Fort Worth that you like?


----------



## Angell Wine

Hollowoakwine:

I went to college at Tarleton state in Stephenville, so every weekend we would end up at the stockyards. We hungout at Rodeo Exchange and got to see people like Clint Black, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Gary Stewart there. I guess i just have alot of foggy memories of the night life. Now am married and have two kids, night life consist of trying to get some sleep.


----------



## Vaughn

Wow, that's a bit of a drive from Stephenville. But, Stephenville is in the middle of nowhere, so I don't know where else you would go for good entertainment. I went to school at North Texas in Denton. I went home most weekends (Bedford). 


Perhaps I'll bump into ya at George's some time (the highlight of my weekends nowadays).


----------



## Waldo

Absolutely beautiful labels


----------



## Cove Cottage

I second Waldo!


----------



## peterCooper

Has anyone tried using transparent labels?
It occurred to me that I could get some interesting effects, AND people 
would be able to more easily see the absolute clarity of my wine if the label 
didn't get in the way.


----------



## rgecaprock

Sounds like a nice idea, peterCooper, give it a try and show us.


Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock

Lazy Saturday night playing with print shop.








Ramona


----------



## AAASTINKIE

I took some pictures to try on labels the other day, the sun was at the
wrong angle when I got back to take them, but this is it for this year,
leaves will all be gone after this storm.


----------



## Waldo

Beautiful Stinkie. I scanned the tree line really well. I know damn well there was a deer there somwhere.



What kind of wine was it?


----------



## AAASTINKIE

The wine is a lovely full bodied Rasberry ice, Crystal light....the
police frown on riding in your truck with an open bottle of wine...lol


----------



## rgecaprock

Stinkie


You have so many options for nice label pictures for your "Cabin in the Woods Wines".


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## geocorn

That is one BIG glass of wine. Do you drink it all in one sitting?


----------



## rgecaprock

Yea George,


I looked at it again...quite an optical illusion...but then again Stinkie might just have a glass that big stored somewhere??


----------



## Waldo

AAASTINKIE said:


> The wine is a lovely full bodied Rasberry ice, Crystal light....the police frown on riding in your truck with an open bottle of wine...lol
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO..You the man Stinkie


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Some labels I made for my sister to give for Christmas gifts:


----------



## rgecaprock

Very, Merry, Frank!!!!


I like the Sauvignon Blanc!!


Ramona


----------



## Harry

Very nice, I like the Crystal Light, I just mite kinda use something like it on my Raspberry, That is if i ever get to bottle it LOL, We will prolly drink it before it gets to the bottles.


Harry


----------



## rgecaprock

Just finished bottling my blueberry wine today was going to take a picture but I need a new usb cord for my printer. Which label?






Ramona *Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## masta

The one on the right with the blue...the other is a bit boring!


----------



## rgecaprock

Thanks Masta,


For some reason I like the lables with the old world look, but for this wine I've planned on using the one with the blue.


Ramona


----------



## masta

Hope I didn't offend you since I really don't seem to have a talent for making labels at all....sorry if I did.


----------



## rgecaprock

Not at all Masta. Feedback always helps. That's why I put them out there.


Ramona


----------



## Vaughn

I vote the right one. This would look good on one of those cobalt blue bottles that George carries.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Tonight is label making night, my new Merlot label.


----------



## Waldo

rgecaprock said:


> Just finished bottling my blueberry wine today was going to take a picture but I need a new usb cord for my printer. Which label?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramona







What ya think about this version Ramona?


----------



## MedPretzel

I really like them all! 





Stinkie, you did a great job!









Ramona,



the one on the right. The "Firethorne Ridge" should be darkened up or the outlining should be taken away to be more readable.I'm sure it looks different at a higher resolution. I like the other one too, but I like more color in a label. But that's just me.









Waldo, You never cease to amaze me.



Happy gobble-gobble day, y'all!


----------



## rgecaprock

Good Thanksgiving Morning to you all,


Martina, I think you are right about the blue one, darking the letters, but it acturally looks better in print. And Waldo I love what you do with my labels......gives them a new twist!!!


Well, gotta get the Turkey stuffed and in the oven.


Happy Thanksgiving...*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock

Frank,


I really love your labels.


Ramona...........


----------



## MedPretzel

Stinkie, you've got quite serious labels!!! I would think you'd have this, 



*I'm not drinking this *&amp;^*&amp;^
Merlot*


label.


----------



## bilbo-in-maine

Sophisticated, Frank!

Ramona, actually I think the left label hold promise. If it were in full color it 
could be quite nice. It's rather formal, so could have a thin border to define 
it all... Just another opinion


----------



## rgecaprock

Thanks bilbo,


I just might do that and see how it looks. I can't print anything until I get a new usb cord so haven't actually decided which to use yet or maybe i'll come up with another one.






Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos

Hello...in awe at the amount of work and creativity you all are putting into your labels.Waldo...you do some awesome work, is it your trade, craft, art???
I notice in some posts in other parts of this Forum that lack of accents on some words...must be my French heritage. Just in case some are wanting to do it, this is how to put the ' over the e in Rosé or in Herbs de Provénce.
For Your Information...if you really care????
Type Ros...the hold down the 'alt' key and type in 1 3 0 using the keypad and Voilà the é appears...Rosé or inHerbs de Provénce.
For the capital version hold down the 'alt' key and type in 1 4 4...[for some reason this Reply box won't allow that accent.]
For other accents try this WebSite
http://www.rabytetv.com/MFL/frenchgrammar/frenchaccents.htm
This post was just in case anyone really gives a heck...till later.
Got to check on 'the bird' and open some wine for the guests...Happy Thanksgiving!!!

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## jobe05

Northern Wino where were you when I was trying to translate " AHa! Home Made Wine" I translated it on Microsoft Word, and it came out with what I use, "A'le Maison Mad Vin.


Just doesn't look right to me, but I don't know French, so I hope thats not to insulting to you. Also, being here in North Carolina, no one would really know the difference, Farther north and some one may say something.





What would you recommend for the proper way to type this?


----------



## AAASTINKIE

My sister loved my wines but thought my labels were a little juvenile, so I'm upping my act.












I'm also getting pretty good at using the label program.


----------



## masta

Nice Job Frank on the labels but don't start acting likea grown up all the time.


If you lose the kid inside it is time for the rocking chair!


----------



## MedPretzel

jobe05 said:


> What would you recommend for the proper way to type this?







I'm not french, only had it in high school:





Le Vin De LaMaison (the wine from the house/the wine of the house)


Le Vin, qui fait au Maison (the wine which was made at home)


Vin fait à la maison (Wine made at home)





Hope this helps


----------



## NorthernWinos

All that Med Pretzel [Martina] wrote will work in North Carolina or anywhere is the great USA...don't worry too much...nothing is offensive...Anything written on a wine bottle is all good. The usual stuff like Rosé is what is most noticeable to everyone. Enjoy your wine making and enjoy your wine....later


----------



## PolishWineP

Stinkie! Get rid or the apostrophe in Holidays! You don't need one there! Otherwise, it's a beautiful label.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Do the labels that are printed on plain paper and applied with a glue stick really stay stuck to the glass?????


----------



## PolishWineP

We have had no problem with it. If you get the colored glue sticks you can see better what you're doing. And it just takes a few minutes of soaking and off it comes!


----------



## bilbo-in-maine

Really works


----------



## rgecaprock

I use the glue sticks too and they work just fine. One thing that would be helpful is to get a paper cutter rather then scissors. If you are like me I can't cut a straight line even if there is a line there to follow.....lol.


Ramona


----------



## PolishWineP

Take it easy on the wine before you cut! I use a paper cutter too, the one from my scrapbooking supplies.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks, I will probably quit buying pre-pasted labels. I have a paper slicer and have used a fabric rotary cutter with a straight edge, so think I can get them cut okay....my labels aren't very fancy anyway. Everyone has such elaborate labels...guess I will post mine so you can all feel good about your own.....Thanks for the input.





This is my inspiration....these are our hills [pasture]





This is one of our lables....and our XXX-Rated neck label. Only applied to certain bottles before distribution.[unless GEOCORN George censored it]




On the bottles.
So, mine are very plain and maybe someday I will put the photo of our hills on the label....till next time


----------



## PolishWineP

I think your labels do the job just fine. I don't have time to create all sorts of new labels all the time, and we just have 2 or 3 that we use. And I can't see anything x-rated on your neck label. Almost everyone becomes more chatty when they drink!


----------



## masta

NW, I would be interested in the recipe and procedure for your Sparkling Brut Apple unless it is a family secret.






I moved your posts to Wine Recipes under a new Topic "Sparkling Brut Apple"


Are you using a Mac with Safari as your Browser? I know bilbo-in-maine had the same problem with hyperlinks and when he switched to using Fire fox as his browser when on the forum it worked ok.*Edited by: masta *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Masta.... Thanks for moving that...maybe more members will see the post there, and....see how easy making some bubbly is.
I think my problem about not being able to post the hyper-links might be my anti-virus program...it hinders alot of activities...that's how it goes. Also and most probable is my computer illiteracy...Thanks Masta.


----------



## rgecaprock

I Love your pasture....a great place to escape!!!


Ramona


----------



## bilbo-in-maine

> Are you using a Mac with Safari as your Browser? I know bilbo-in-
> maine had the same problem with hyperlinks and when he switched to
> using Fire fox as his browser when on the forum it worked ok.



Now I just manually type in the link text between bracketed "url" and "/
url"

Still use FireFox to upload images*Edited by: bilbo-in-maine *


----------



## AAASTINKIE

to post hyperlinks with firefox, I save the page in favorites, then
right click on the link in favorites and copy and when I paste it comes
up as a link.




Fine Vine Wines Forum: Active Topics



have to paste in with : control V


----------



## NorthernWinos

rgecaprock said:


> I Love your pasture....a great place to escape!!!
> 
> 
> Ramona


Thanks Ramona, we love the pasture too...it is a special place...our 2 aging Appaloosas roam out there. My hubby plowed up the more level areas and plants soybeans on some of it...so the horses get it during the off seasons....there still are plenty of wild flowers on the hills and Monarchs and other butterflies...The pasture was the reason I agreed to move here. Not many hills around this part of the country, so it is a special place.


----------



## NorthernWinos

AAASTINKIE said:


> to post hyperlinks with firefox, I save the page in favorites, then
> right click on the link in favorites and copy and when I paste it comes
> up as a link.
> 
> 
> Fine Vine Wines Forum: Active Topics
> 
> have to paste in with : control V
> Thanks Guys....I will try to post some Links in the future. It is kind of frustrating when you think you are doing it right....then it still doesn't work...later...


----------



## jobe05

NW, I think your pasture picture would make a wonderful label. It's a beautifull setting....... When you look out over the feild and you see that big tree in the back ground I can picture just to the left of it about 6 rows of grape vines growing someday......


----------



## NorthernWinos

Jobe05......gotcha....I like that idea too. I vision my next house out on the hill.


----------



## jobe05

Even better.... Good idea.......


You can keep an eye on the vineyard from the rocking chair on the porch................





Im gonna go cry now.....



...... Im jealous!


----------



## Big Port

Hey N.W., I had some time and thougth I would take a shot at creating a label out of your picture. Kind of basic, didn't want to cover up too much of that beautiful landscape.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Nice.... I like it better than my Print Master version of the hills. Right now the hills are covered with the first fresh blanket of snow...perhaps an ice-wine on the horizon.....?


----------



## NorthernWinos

PRINTER PAPER LABEL
Well that worked just fine...not too shabby....used my paper guillotine to cut them and a glue stick. Always a few put on crooked no matter what you use for labels...must be from tasting the wine while you work. Think they look as good as those repasted/hard to remove adhesive labels. Used some *FREE PRINTER PAPER, so the price was right. Thanks for the idea everyone.

*FREE PRINTER PAPER..available from your local Office Max, Staples stores when you bring in an empty ink cartridge, they hand over a 500 sheet ream of not-too-bad paper for free. Check you local office supply stores for such a deal.

I refill my own black ink cartridges, has anyone done the colored cartridges....they sure are expensive...Printer free..ink extra.
The wine was great...the tastes of summer....know why so many songs are written about strawberry wine...term for discription..."Fruity"


----------



## bilbo-in-maine

Nice job NW - it's good to hear it worked out for you.

Didn't know about the free paper deal at the print centers, thanks.





Bill


----------



## PolishWineP

Free is good! I'll have to check it out. You're going to love how nicely they come off the bottles when you wash them. I've also used a tape runner on the corners of the labels. That comes off with a hit of water and then a thumb nail under it. Oh no!



My scrapbooking is invading the wine making!


----------



## rgecaprock

Nice labels. NW.....you live in a special place so taking avantage of the scenery and what you love...is a good subject for a label. Did you grow the rhubarb? I grew up picking rhubarb!!!! Haven't had it for a very long time though.





Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock

A work in progress....starting this kit this weekend!!!!!


Ramona


----------



## bilbo-in-maine

Very nice draft version Ramona - I think it can work as the final, my opinion. 
There is no way I can get a label design started even before starting the 
wine! I'm lucky to get the label finished at bottling...

Bill


----------



## MedPretzel

My new concord label. Sorry, I was unimaginative on this one... 









*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## rgecaprock

I like it Martina!!


----------



## Waldo

Very nice label Martina. No need for apologies on that one


----------



## PolishWineP

It's Retro! Early 70s! Rock on!


----------



## Big Port

We will be making a kit Riesling next week in hopes of giving a bottle to each person in our wedding party in June. This is the fisrt draft of the label for it. Think a Vintners Reserve Riesling will be ready to drink in 6 months from being started?





*Edited by: Big Port *


----------



## bilbo-in-maine

Eric, that is a very nice label for such an occasion. Six months in advance, 
I wish you all the best!

The Reisling apparently ages fairly quickly. George's catalog description 
recommends 3-6 months aging. Seems like if you start it now and bottle 
in 1 to 1 1/2 months, you will have sufficient time before the big day.

Do you need to insert "of" between "part" and "our"? Also, check spelling 
on "special."





Again, congratulations and best wishes!

Bill *Edited by: bilbo-in-maine *


----------



## Big Port

Good catch! I did it really early this morning before I had any coffee.


----------



## MedPretzel

Any winemaking procedure is not to be recommended _before_ morning coffee or _after_ a glass of wine.


----------



## geocorn

Except bottling. I always drink while bottling. I will not bottle a wine I have not tasted first. I do not want to waste the time bottling 30 bottles of garbage. I have not had that problem yet, as I have yet to not bottle a batch, but I want to be cautious. Besides, its more fun that way.


----------



## Big Port

As soon as I have a "cellar" full of wine I will be doing everything while drinking a glass of wine....winemaking, laundry, dishes, cooking, cleaning, and anything elseI can think of. But it will be after my morning coffee. Maybe I have a problem.



*Edited by: Big Port *


----------



## peterCooper

Martina,

Is there such a thing as a time after the first cup of coffee in the morning 
AND 
before the first glass of wine?*Edited by: peterCooper *


----------



## MedPretzel

ummmm....





nope.


----------



## Harry

Why not just put wine in ur coffee cup, mix it half &amp; half


Harry


----------



## MedPretzel




----------



## Big Port

There is a recipe for Coffee wine on Jack Keller's site....now I understand why!


----------



## NorthernWinos

rgecaprock said:


> I use the glue sticks too and they work just fine.  One thing that would be helpful is to get a paper cutter rather then scissors.  If you are like me I can't cut a straight line even if there is a line there to follow.....lol.
> 
> 
> Ramona



Want to thank everyone who suggested using plain printer paper, a glue stick and to cut out your labels....emptied a bottle with such a label and what a breeze...it just floated off....
Hate removing the labels from recycled bottles when you rescue them and then again every time you refill them....so this will be saving a lot of grief in the future....These little things make so much difference....Thanks again


----------



## BPoland858

How's this for a first attempt? I'm not sure if the size is right, since I havn't seen it on a bottle yet.








*Edited by: BPoland858 *


----------



## bilbo-in-maine

Way to go Bill!

Depending on the actual size, I think you'll find that the horizontal format 
like this works best for Burgundy type bottles while Bordeaux bottles can 
accomodate both horizontal and vertical orientations. I've developed 
prototype layouts in Adobe Pagemaker for both orientations, 6 to a page, 
which seems to work well. I know others use MS Word exclusively with great 
results. As you say, try it on a bottle.

Bill


----------



## rgecaprock

Bill, very pretty and peaceful...makes me want to have a glass and jump in the picture...


Ramona





Very nice first attempt!!!


----------



## PolishWineP

Very nice! I enjoy seeing everyone's labels. I put very little effort into labels myself. It's more of a chore than anything to me. But everyone has their talents.


----------



## rgecaprock

Another Riverland Reserve label...now If I could just get it to clear....Ramona


----------



## Waldo

Beautiful Ramona


----------



## masta

Very nice and great colors!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Very pretty..almost a shame that the wine gets drank and then the bottle reused...have to age that one awhile so you can enjoy the lable longer...


----------



## rgecaprock

Northern,


You made me think of an idea that you all could use to display your nice labels. Curtis went to a wine tasting at his job and the winery owners gave him a poster so I framed it. You all could do this or something like it with your labels to look at and enjoy all the time.


Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock

I just got a new Printshop and can't get myself away from it. I'm going to make a Niagara wine soon. Here is the label I might use.


Ramona



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## masta

Now that is sweet....!


----------



## bilbo-in-maine

Ramona - please put together a poster of your labels to show us. They're 
too nice!


----------



## rgecaprock

Bill,


Thank you!!! I was thinking of doing just that. It will be one of my projectsas soon as I get more labels that I really like and those last two are right up there. Seems like I run out of weekend sometimes when I have time to do the fun things!!! I get the ideas then here it is a busy work week. I really wish I had a job that combined what I love to do and make money in the process.You all have some really great labels too. So much you can do with the labels and corks!!!!


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos

Ramona,
I think that your idea of posters with your wine labels is great. I hope that others do that too, can hardy wait to see everyone's posters...what a great project.
I am too cheap to use all that ink and creative time on labels...our wines don't last very long and My labels are almost all the same, except for vintage and variety.
So, you mentioned creative things you can do with corks??? Do tell!!! I save the used corks for a Friend, she doesn't know what to do with them either.Saw someone made a curtain once by stringing the corks and hanging the curtain in a door way...and saw a picture frame once....so tell us your inspiration?????


----------



## rgecaprock

I made a picture frame which turned out pretty good a long time ago and Cove Cottege, I think had mentioned making a wreath out of the corks. The curtain sounds great....like a beaded curtain..only with wine corks... I' ve seen trivets and bulletinboard made with them too.


I made a tray out of labels from a picture frame. I placed the labels under the glass, arranged on top of some interesting wrapping paper as the background, with some ribbon...or feathers...or anything you want. Then added some nice drawer handles that I got from Lowes or somewthere...I would post a picture but it is pretty old and has wax from candles all over it. You can use some pretty elaborate frames in various sizes and some pretty fancy handles too.


I got lots of compliments on mine..it is ususally on the coffee table. I used commercial labels (that was before I started making wine and doing my own labels.


One of my friends asked for my favorite label and had it imbedded into a flattened wine bottle to be used as a cheese tray...it came out nice too.


Oh, and I made a coffee table with labels that I decoupagedon top. I painted the table but I would have used nice wood if I had it. Then placed the labels around the edges or what ever pattern you want, glue on and polyurethene. My daughter has that one now...It was quite a conversation piece. Also thought about making a table with the surface inset enough to arrange the corksi n a pattern flush with the topthen cover with glass.


I also use wine crates....as furniture....my end table is 4 stacked nice wooden wine boxes.


Ramona


Just a few ideas!!!!!!


*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks Ramona...sounds great. Like the wreath idea...hummm, think I'll open another!




Like the tray idea too, I have an old tray, but don't have any fancy labels. 
So many ideas....Can anyone else add to these????*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## rgecaprock

Yea.....the more corks...the better and the wine stained ones add character!!!!


Ramona


----------



## Waldo

Where are the pictures of all these goodies?


----------



## NorthernWinos

Yes, would love to see the cork wreath...think that will be a goodie...interested to see the base and how they are attached..need more glue-sticks!


----------



## rgecaprock

I think that Cove Cottege might know more about the wreath. I might have pictures somewhere of the table but it was before I got the digital camera so I would have to scan it in..I'll see what I can find.


Ramona


----------



## Cove Cottage

Sorry folks, I don't think I have any pictures of my cork wreath. I'll look in some of my photos and see if there is a picture of it in the background somewhere. Actually I may be inspired to make another one. If I do, I'll post a picture on an new post. 


The wreath was sold in ayard sale. I joked with the woman who bought the wreath that it was worth about $3,000.00. Figured that was the cost of all the wine we drank to collect the corks!






Margaret


----------



## NorthernWinos

Cove Cottage said:


> Sorry folks, I don't think I have any pictures of my cork wreath.  I'll look in some of my photos and see if there is a picture of it in the background  somewhere.  Actually I may be inspired to make another one.  If I do, I'll post a picture on an new post.
> 
> 
> The wreath was sold in a yard sale.  I joked with the woman who bought the wreath that it was worth about $3,000.00.  Figured that was the cost of all the wine we drank to collect the corks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margaret



Would love to see the wreath or at least get an idea of what was used for the base, like a Styrofoam base, etc.???? Were the corks attached with a glue gun and would like to know how the corks were laid out..etc.???
Not really a project for the HomeMakers Club, nor for a kids school project. Would make a great gift for a wine maker.
Thanks for acknowledging this post


----------



## PolishWineP

Try this link.


 [url]http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/nh_other/article/0,2025,DIY_14 147_2269563,00.html[/url]


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks PWP...that is an interesting application, see that I am going to need alot of corks, probably no wreath this year....well...maybe


----------



## PolishWineP

You obviously aren't drinking enough wine!


----------



## NorthernWinos

We do our best. Have been giving bags of used ones to a freind, we usually do a few 'crafty' things together, a wreath sound good. Anyone else have any ideas???



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## masta

We went to friends house a while back and they had a portion of a wall in their kitchen covered with wine corks. The corks were split in half and the flat sides were hot glued to the wall.


It looked great with many different corks but wouldn't work for me since all my used corks say "Fine Vine Wines" on them...but soon they will say "Valley Brew" !






You know when this wine making is more than just a hobby when you place that big order for 1000 personalized corks!


----------



## PolishWineP

Here's another one.


 [url]http://inspirit.typepad.com/ordinarydays/2005/04/wine_cork_w reat.html[/url]


----------



## rgecaprock

This is a label I'm justexperimenting with..Ipainted the picture on the label.





*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Waldo

Awesome Ramona..I love it


----------



## jobe05

Heres my Amarone Label that I'll be bottleing next weekend.


----------



## rgecaprock

That is very nice jobe05, Ilike the looks of the old world style labels.


Very classy!!


Ramona


----------



## B M W

I love the labels



they all look so nice. I have trouble with my labels, I get them to look good on the computer, but when I print them they don't look so good on the bottle



. I have an inkjet printer so the quality isn't very good when printed. 


I really wanted to use my own photos, here is one using a picture I took inGlacier National Park.


----------



## rgecaprock

BMW,


That is a very nice label, especially when you use your own pictures.


Be sure to take pictures of it on your bottles. It will look nice on the dark bottles.


What label program do you use? I like the shape of it!!! Nice work!!


Ramona


----------



## B M W

Ramona,


I just use Microsoft Word to get the shape and then I used paint to edit some of the lines. Kind of a round about way to make a label, but it works. I tried one reversing the color and it looked a little better on the bottle. The black just seems to disapear up against the dark bottle



. 


I like making the labels as much as the wine, it is so much fun.


----------



## OilnH2O

BMW!


That is a GREAT label -- and I know exactly where that spot on McDonald Creek is along the Going-to-the-Sun Road! GOOD for you!


Can I offer a couple of suggestions? First, spell out "Montana" rather than use the MT abbreviation -- I think we need to be proud! And second, if your printer has inks that tend to run, you can always get it printed either by someone with one of the newer printers that use 6 cartridges and have archival inks, or even take your label file on a diskette to a local printer there (or here when you come to visit your Grizzly Cub!) and I'm sure they'll print them up for you pretty inexpensively.


----------



## geocorn

Another idea for the ink jet printer is to put a light spray of matte finish on the labels. It will bond the ink.


----------



## earl

George


I declined the labels from the Green apple I ordered...any chance I could get them from you?? 


earl


----------



## txclifton

Very nice label..









I've just printed 2 different labels at Kinko's. I installed
their software on my computer, then I designed the labels and arranged
them in Word. I clicked the Kinko's icon in the toolbar, selected
the paper and gave them my CC number. It was approx $1 a
page. One label I had 6 per page, the other I had 4. They
printed on color laser for me, and all was good. Could have
picked up 4 hours later. I looked at buying a color laser
just for printing labels and for the price of the printer and toner, I
couldn't justify it.



Cheers,



Doug


----------



## rgecaprock

Doug,


It sounds like you've found the ideal way to make labels. I find myself hesitating because of the cost of ink and such soI print a label as needed most of the time.Show us your labels, would love to see them. Give us the link to download Kinko's software. Would like to check it out. Are you in Texas?


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## NorthernWinos

geocorn said:


> Another idea for the ink jet printer is to put a light spray of matte finish on the labels.  It will bond the ink.


 
Thanks...that's a great idea...less drools in the ink if the label gets wet.


----------



## txclifton

Well, my labels are not as great or as original as I'd like. But here is one of the latest.



<!--[if gte vml 1]>














</vlas>

<o:lock vxt="edit" aspectratio="t"/>
</vape>

</vape><![endif]--></span>












Kinko's Link is: Online printing



I'm in Plano, TX.....



Doug


----------



## rgecaprock

Very nice....in Plano!!!!!!!!!


Ramona


----------



## B M W

OilnH2O said:


> BMW!
> 
> 
> That is a GREAT label -- and I know exactly where that spot on McDonald Creek is along the Going-to-the-Sun Road! GOOD for you!
> 
> 
> Can I offer a couple of suggestions? First, spell out "Montana" rather than use the MT abbreviation -- I think we need to be proud! And second, if your printer has inks that tend to run, you can always get it printed either by someone with one of the newer printers that use 6 cartridges and have archival inks, or even take your label file on a diskette to a local printer there (or here when you come to visit your Grizzly Cub!) and I'm sure they'll print them up for you pretty inexpensively.


 OilnH20, thanks for the suggestions, I like Montana spelled out, it looks better. And you were right about the picture coming from Glacier National Park. Most of my pictures are from Glacier we hike there almost every year. Last summer we took the trail from the top of Logan Pass to Swift Current. It was the best hike I have ever been on. I will be at the U tomorrow so I will check on printing we also have a place in Butte.


----------



## usafcajun

Not sure if I've posted the labels I've made so far or not.....but here goes.


Bob
http://www.albemarle-plantation.com/




















*Edited by: usafcajun *


----------



## Waldo

Great labels Bob. Is that your family Coat of Arms?


----------



## usafcajun

Waldo - Thanks. That coat of armsis what I've found as far back as I can trace for my family....which is quite a ways.


----------



## Waldo

Cool.......Been checking out the homepage. I love working with old photos..restoring them..


Like this








And this


----------



## bilbo-in-maine

Bob - those are some fine labels.

It was interesting to read about the origins of your 18th century 
ancestors. I grew up in eastern PA, close to the Brandywine Battlefield. It 
is some beautiful, rolling farm land, and the home of Andrew Wyeth. Now 
it is heavily developed and would be a difficult place in which to live now.

Bill


----------



## MedPretzel

Very beautiful labels. 





You are very lucky to have been able to trace your ancestors so far back. I've only gotten to 1770 and that's where my search ended (for now -- have been working on my genealogy for 15-18 years)....





Here's my newest:














Again, thanks to Waldo for the great photo-editing!





M.


----------



## Funky Fish

Wow, M - I recognize you, but who's the pretty girl on the left side of the label?






Of course, just kidding.


----------



## MedPretzel

I look a little different when I'm not pulling out my hair, huh? Actually, I was doing gardening when that side of the picture was being taken, but it fit so well into the other one so that I used it. 





My gramma (oma) was a huge gardener too. That picture is taken on her terrace, which is still there today. I've celebrated many birthdays on that terrace. It just seemed fitting for this wine.


----------



## usafcajun

That is great work on those pictures Waldo. I had to go back to my site to look at the original pictures for comparison.


Bilbo - We can actually trace my families origin much much further back than what I have posted on the website. One of my relatives had done the research and published a book about the entire geneology. I've only posted the recent pertinent portion.


Martina - It's great to be able to trace your family history back and see what crops up. You never know what that estranged family member that no one talked about did till you dig. 


Bob


----------



## B M W

Bob


Great labels!!!! I like them all, good job.


----------



## MedPretzel

Here's my new one. Not happy with it, but it'll have to do.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Gee, that Mullen grows out in the pasture....finally a use for the weeds....got any recipes for Wormwood, got loads of that....think that's 'The green Fairy'...?


----------



## Brandst

I see plenty of labels here so I'll post the 2 that I'm currently working on for some review.














Let me know what ya'll think of them.





Steve


----------



## NorthernWinos

Look better than anything I ever tried...my labels are pretty boring...same old...same old...!!!!


----------



## usafcajun

Nice labels Brandst!


----------



## usafcajun

This what happens while I'm bored during my shift out here on this oil rig.


----------



## djcoop

I'm on a roll now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock

Wow!! Very nice labels everyone. I'm just now trying to catch up with what everyone is doing. Great Job!!!!


Ramona


----------



## Brandst

I'm debating on doing the same labels across all my wines like most wineries or doing varietal labels. Both options have their own appeal. Same allows me to set a make a template, set it up with a nice picture and change only the info. Making each varietal seperate though would probably look better overall, even if it didn't tie all of them together. That and hunting down pics of each varietal fruit or the terrior, then seeing what cool things I can do to the pic in Photoshop is part of the fun.


Steve


----------



## usafcajun

I was really bored last night....here are the rest that I made.




Fun with Photoshop.






This one I like at a 45 degree slant on the bottle.


----------



## Waldo

Great Labels


----------



## djcoop

shoot! i need photoshop!! great job!


----------



## masta

Awesome....very impressive!!!


----------



## peterCooper

Just started my Chilean Merlot.
Here's a first attempt at a label (stole a few ideas from some I've seen here


----------



## rgecaprock

_I really like the sharp angles on your labels....very appealing to the eye!! Can't wait to see them on the bottles!!!_


_Ramona_


----------

